
How to avoid unwanted wakeups when killing lots of processes - fanf2
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/unix/ProcessKillingTrick
======
dozzie
There is a continuation post the next day:
[https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/programming/CodeRea...](https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/programming/CodeReadingNarrowness)

It's because there are three or four different things that could be the reason
behind the code he talks about, not just what he described in this post.

------
codedokode
There is a problem though: the code wakes up all the processes with SIGCONT
even if some of them were stopped by some other program (not by systemd)
intentionally.

~~~
JdeBP
Which of those processes will _not_ have a pending SIGTERM/SIGKILL action as
their very first thing to do once continued?

